# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  ACERTA / CURSO TALLER INTERPRETACION Y FORMACION AUDITORES INTERNOS GLOBALGAP 12 AL 14 FEBRERO 2014 VACANTES ABIERTAS

## Jimmy Camero

Buenos días Amigos.  Es en el marco de nuestras capacitaciones , ACERTA te invita al Curso-Taller  INTERPRETACIÓN Y FORMACIÓN DE AUDITORES INTERNOS GLOBALGAP VER. 4.0_2 MARZO 2013  , con respaldo del Organismo de Certificación ACERTA (www.acerta-cert.com), que busca Informar acerca de los requisitos de la normativa GlobalGap, así como también dar a conocer el marco legal en el que se encuentra la norma y cuál es la interpretación sobre esa legislación. Adjunto Flyer del curso, Ficha de inscripción y Cronograma para los meses de Febrero-Abril.  *CURSO-TALLER :  INTERPRETACIÓN Y FORMACIÓN DE AUDITORES INTERNOS GLOBALGAP VER. 4.0_2 MARZO 2013 
Fechas : 12,13 y 14 FEBRERO, 2014
Hora : De 9:00 am a 5:30 pm
Costo : S/. 650 + IGV
Lugar : Oficinas ACERTA PERÚ 
Dirección : Av. Santa Rosa 797. Santa Rosa. Callao/Lima. 
Organismo de Certificación : ACERTA PERÚ (www.acerta-cert.com) 
Entrenador : ELMER ZEVALLOS (Auditor Líder GlobalGAP/TN10/Albert Heijn/LEAF)*  _Tarifas corporativas : inscripción de 2 o más participantes obtendrán un 10% de descuento._    *Jimmy Camero Centeno
Ejecutivo de Cuentas 
ACERTA PERU  
Address: Av. Santa Rosa Nº 797 - Callao/Lima 32, Perú 
Jr. Arica Nº 125 Oficina 404, Miraflores. Lima-Peru
Nextel: 981290053 / 51*129*53
Claro/Rpc: 965724376 / 991897090
RPM: #958834379
Skype : jimmy_acerta 
Telf.: (511) 611-2217 Fax: (511) 611-2222 comercial.peru@acerta-cert.com 
Web Page: www.acerta-cert.com
Oficinas en Europa y Sudamérica: Perú, Colombia, Bolivia y Chile.* Temas similares: Ultimas Vacantes: Curso de Especialización de Palto de Exportación 2012 Curso de interpretación y formación de auditores internos GlobalGap V.04 Curso Internacional Auditores Orgáncios, 18-20 Nov. UNALM I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura

----------

